# [Thu 22nd Dec 2011] A BRIXTON SPECTACULAR: MrsMs PUB QUIZ + SLEIGHED live! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

Pub quiz starts: 7pm
Band onstage: 10:30pm
DJs till - 12:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We're bringing a traditional Christmas party to the Albert, combining MRS M's PUB QUIZ, FESTIVE SINGALONGS and a special one off performance of SLEIGHED - plus DJs spinning big time party tunes, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more.

7PM: MRS M'S PUB QUIZ
The legendary Brixton pub quizmaster comes back to the Albert for a special one-off performance. There will, of course, be PRIZES, but don't expect an easy ride: Mrs M is a notoriously tough taskmaster!

10.30PM SLEIGHED
A special, never-to-be-repeated performance of festive singalongs by a motley assemblage of Brixton musicians. Bring your white parka for a tear jerking rendition of E17's 'Stay Another Day' and see if you're up to delivering the Ultimate Bono line from 'Feed The World.' Expect to seem past and present members of the Monochrome Set, Naked Ruby and the No Frills Band onstage (if they can stay sober long enough).

DJs
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

EDITOR (urban75)
Expect an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping party package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/christmas-special-2011.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 7, 2011)

My quizzes are not easy, if it's too easy you have to spend loads of time doing tie-breakers. I can however reveal that because it's a Christmas quiz that there will be a Morecambe & Wise round


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

The band will feature Nipsla and I.

Lower expectations accordingly.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 7, 2011)

editor said:


> The band will feature Nipsla and I.
> 
> Lower expectations accordingly.



And Han.  That raises them a small amount


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2011)

clashes with book group xmas 

someone record the band


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2011)

I think we should stuff ourselves with food, trifle and booze, then wobble down to the Albert afterwards


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> clashes with book group xmas
> 
> someone record the band


We're not going on till around 1030pm. I think it'll be worth seeing, but not necessarily in a good way.

There will be no recordings. I don't want to be reminded of what happened.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I think we should stuff ourselves with food, trifle and booze, then wobble down to the Albert afterwards


I think you'll need a stiff drink to prepare yourselves.

I'm hoping to get together a competition to see who can deliver the most heartfelt Bono line from Feed The World.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

I decided that I needed more Christmas cheesiness in the percussion department, so the sleigh bells have just been ordered. Not just any old bells though. I've got a sleigh bell stick festooned with bells, because that's how I roll.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I think we should stuff ourselves with food, trifle and booze, then wobble down to the Albert afterwards



That sounds like a plan.  We could start early - say 7ish?  And if we can clear up a bit before we go that would be good.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> And if we can clear up a bit before we go that would be good.


Bring the mess with you!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2011)

It'll be messy enough when we get there!


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

Alcohol is a requirement to enjoy this band.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

New poster!





So, do we have any Bonos on urban?


----------



## gabi (Dec 19, 2011)

thats my favourite line of my favourite xmas song ever, so yes, i shall be belting it out.

i might even do the one about snow in africa as an added bonus.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> thats my favourite line of my favourite xmas song ever, so yes, i shall be belting it out.
> 
> i might even do the one about snow in africa as an added bonus.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 19, 2011)

Pub Quiz, you say?

Is it wank to reserve a table at Teh Albert? There was a thread about reserving tables in pubs once, with a poll, but I can't remember.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Pub Quiz, you say?
> 
> Is it wank to reserve a table at Teh Albert? There was a thread about reserving tables in pubs once, with a poll, but I can't remember.


Give MrsM a nudge and she may be able to help you. I don't want ANY tables getting in the way of the Bonos later though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Give MrsM a nudge and she may be able to help you. I don't want ANY tables getting in the way of the Bonos later though.



I'll be upstanding for the Bonos 

Gotta get the gang together for the brainiacking first


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll be upstanding for the Bonos
> 
> Gotta get the gang together for the brainiacking first


The Bono contest could either be the best idea I've come up with in a long time -or the dumbest!

I've got to build a Bono Earnest-o-meter now for the judging now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 19, 2011)

editor said:


> The Bono contest could either be the best idea I've come up with in a long time -or the dumbest!
> 
> I've got to build a Bono Earnest-o-meter now for the judging now.



Like a Clap-o-meter?  With a Trabant windscreen wiper? 

Good luck


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

Nobody's going home empty handed.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2011)

Those are some crap prizes right there


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm still working out the "FESTIVE BUCKET O'JOY" first prize.

It'll be like all your Christmas disappointments in one KFC-shaped package.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe this year we can make our own Lapland New Forest in the Albert


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 19, 2011)

I am totally coming along to this.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2011)

BUMP!  This is tonight people.  Come and watch me, Editor and Han make complete prats of ourselves, and Mrs M terrify you with her quiz questions


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm still making the Bono-o-meter!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

Shouldn't that be Bon-O-Meter?


----------



## hmmph (Dec 23, 2011)

still chuckling about last night... pure genius


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2011)

My hangover's not doing any chuckling


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to say nipsla, you really know how to work a crowd, you were magnificent!


----------



## hmmph (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, feeling as ropey as some of the singing  twas fab tho... thank you all for a much needed laugh *chuckle chuckle chuckle*


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

That was fantastic fun. Great to see so many Bonos giving it a go, and everyone enjoying a right festive singalong.

I have a stinky cold combined with a hangover now : and we're doing another show tonight!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 23, 2011)

That was much fun! I'm a bit hurty now though


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 23, 2011)

Very very fun


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2011)

Excellent night. Apologies for utter drunkenness.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Excellent night. Apologies for utter drunkenness.


I didn't notice. To be honest I don't think there was a sober person inside that building so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2011)

Ask Ms T, she'll tell a different story.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2011)

Ms T was sober?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2011)

She'll tell you I wasn't!


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

Photos!












http://www.urban75.org/blog/offline-christmas-party-with-bono-contest/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought the winner was brilliant!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2011)

I just want to repeat how brilliant nipsla was at getting people up there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 23, 2011)

Really sorry to have missed this, glad it went well


----------



## idumea (Dec 23, 2011)

Last night was wicked 

Never thought I'd say I enjoyed being Bono, never has the  icon been more appropriate...


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I just want to repeat how brilliant nipsla was at getting people up there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2011)

If you were hosting a TV show I'd buy a telly, nipsla.


----------

